# NEW 2021 MAJEK M2 ILLUSION



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS NEW MAJEK MJ22M2 ILLUSION IS POWERED WITH A MERCURY 250 PRO XS MOTOR AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS CONTACT STEVEN 361-758-2140*
_*$ 81,749.00 HURRY BEFORE 22 PRICING STARTS ON NEXT MODELS

OPTIONS INCLUDED;
MERCURY VESSEL VIEW DISPLAY
MATCHING BLUE 8 FT BLADE POWER POLE,
UNDER GUNNEL LIGHTING
GREY POWDER COATING
DUAL HELM SEATS
RAISED CONSOLE
TALL GRAB HAND RAILS
TWO TONE COLOR
TANDEM ALUMINUM TRAILER
TILT STEERING
HURRY COME SEE THIS BEAUTY AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER YAMAHA ASK FOR STEVEN 361-758-2140 105 W MOORE AVE ARANSAS PASS TX



























































































*_


----------

